# Reducing chip size



## haywire haywood (Feb 27, 2015)

Anyone have a diy way of reducing size of, or grinding smoking chips so that they will burn in an AMNPS?  I just bought one and have a bunch of chips left from my old setup.  It would be nice to be able to use them.

thanks,

Ian


----------



## mdboatbum (Feb 27, 2015)

I have a homemade tube smoker similar to the amazin' one and it burns chips just fine. Just make sure they're put in without any large gaps. Somebody on here posted about using the chips and I tried it out.


----------



## mdboatbum (Feb 27, 2015)

By the way, I can tell you from experience a food processor isn't a good way to grind chips.


----------



## haywire haywood (Feb 27, 2015)

LOL... I actually almost did that, but the risk of large amounts of trouble from the owner of said device wasn't worth the risk. :)


----------



## timberjet (Feb 27, 2015)

Can't you use them in your grill in foil packets for a little smoke flavor? I do this when on rare occasions I actually use my propane grill anymore.


----------



## haywire haywood (Feb 27, 2015)

I'm not using them in conjunction with any grill.  This is for cold smoke.  I'd like them to support their own combustion like the pellets. I may try it and see how it does.  Pre-dry them crispy like in the toaster oven like some do the pellets.

Ian


----------



## timberjet (Feb 27, 2015)

Well, I am interested to see if it works. Keep us posted. I use them in the little chief only. They work great for that.


----------



## haywire haywood (Feb 27, 2015)

Hmmm... it looks like it may work.  I put them in the toaster oven at 180 for 15 minutes, packed them fairly tightly and started them about 5 minutes ago.  Looks good so far.  Next time I'll hold it against my vibrating brass tumbler to settle the chips tighter.  This is in the open out on the deck with plenty of air.  It may act differently inside the smoker with limited fresh air available.


----------



## haywire haywood (Feb 27, 2015)

double post


----------



## haywire haywood (Feb 27, 2015)

It jumped up to flames and I couldn't get it to stay smoldering without water.  Leave out the toaster oven thing and a bit less oxygen inside the smoker might be good.


----------



## haywire haywood (Feb 27, 2015)

It's just now burning down to the last of the one row I filled, so about 75 minutes per row.   I think a couple inches of dry stuff to burn and get a little bed of coals going, then the rest good and damp should do the trick.


----------



## timberjet (Feb 27, 2015)

you had me at FIRE!


----------



## haywire haywood (Feb 27, 2015)

Arithmetic explained:  Large chips + cable cutters + scotch = small chips  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	

















Math.jpg



__ haywire haywood
__ Feb 27, 2015


----------



## timberjet (Feb 27, 2015)

Haywire Haywood said:


> Arithmetic explained:  Large chips + cable cutters + scotch = small chips
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what is the saying about the mother of invention? You may be on to something....


----------



## inkjunkie (Feb 27, 2015)

Haywire Haywood said:


> Arithmetic explained:  Large chips + cable cutters + scotch = small chips  :hit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Wouldn't have the patience for this...


----------



## haywire haywood (Feb 27, 2015)

inkjunkie said:


> Wouldn't have the patience for this...


Me neither... but I don't watch TV, so it was an experiment.  I was on the verge of blisters by the time I got half a quart bag done.  Those cable cutters aren't the most ergonomic in the world.  Need some compound action cutters with softer grips.


----------



## inkjunkie (Feb 27, 2015)

Can't imagine using cable cutters....with all the goofy nerve problems I have in my forearms I would be in tears....


----------



## a g k (Feb 28, 2015)

Maybe the arithmetic should have listed scotch before wood chips & cable cutters.

A G L|K


----------



## fratthewcraig (Mar 5, 2015)

has anyone had any success with a blender or anything like that?


----------



## timberjet (Mar 5, 2015)

fratthewcraig said:


> has anyone had any success with a blender or anything like that?


I would not use the wife's blender for this. lol


----------



## fratthewcraig (Mar 5, 2015)

Dont worry, shes the GF and i paid for it.  she wont mind a little maple dust in her smoothie, it probably adds fiber (;


----------



## haywire haywood (Mar 5, 2015)

The other guy said that a food processor wouldn't do it, I would guess that a blender would be a step down from that chopping power wise.


----------



## welshrarebit (Mar 6, 2015)

If the chips are on the smaller size you can mix them 50/50 with pellets and they will smoke fine. I've done it at work multiple times! If the wood chips are on the larger size there will be to many gaps and ignite and burn. 

I got the idea from mdboatbum...


----------



## wildcat706 (May 5, 2015)

image.jpg



__ wildcat706
__ May 5, 2015





. This blender works very well I got it at Walmart for $39 chops those smoker chips pretty quick.


----------



## inkjunkie (May 6, 2015)

The Boss has a Blendtec. Pretty sure the thing is capable of grinding up rocks...


----------



## wildcat706 (May 6, 2015)

inkjunkie said:


> The Boss has a Blendtec. Pretty sure the thing is capable of grinding up rocks...



For a $500 blender i bet it wood.


----------



## inkjunkie (May 6, 2015)

We have had it a while, we didn't pay that much for it. Will be the last blender we ever buy. We are an hour+ away from everything.  After the second 2.5 hour journey to replace your elcheepo blender I bought it. Nice knowing that when you need a blender it is going to work.  She uses it several times a week, has never had to worry about out not having the power to grind anything up.


----------

